

Announcing FL Studio 12 (with a “Vectorial UI”) - jamescostian
http://www.image-line.com/documents/news.php?entry_id=1429029712&title=announcing-fl-studio-12

======
kleer001
Good to hear! I used and love Fruit Loops back in version 3 in 2003.

/s Now all they need to do is release it for native iOs and Linux ;)

